# Syncrolift Upgrade Project CFB Halifax Fleet Maintenance Facility Cape Scott



## Nfld Sapper (6 Sep 2008)

Backgrounder
Syncrolift Upgrade Project CFB Halifax Fleet Maintenance Facility Cape Scott
BG – 08.022 - September 6, 2008

History 

The Canadian Navy’s mission is to generate and maintain combat capable, multi-purpose maritime forces that can meet Canada’s defence capability requirements. To carry out this mission, Canada’s Naval Fleet is based at two homeports, the Atlantic Fleet in Halifax and the Pacific Fleet in at Esquimalt, each equipped with naval dockyard and fleet maintenance facilities. 

During the late 1960s, the Syncrolift and a submarine maintenance facility were built in Halifax to service the OBERON Class submarines. The current VICTORIA Class submarines are wider and higher with a shorter keel than the OBERON class boat. These characteristics result in a heavier loading density, requiring the removal of several parts of the submarine to reduce the weight before it can be transferred ashore. 

The Syncrolift facility lift, transfer and control systems are aging and need to be modified to accommodate the larger VICTORIA Class boat. In addition, temporary maintenance shelters need to be assembled, then disassembled and reassembled on a regular basis. Using these structures is expensive and causes unnecessary delays. Moreover, the shelters are highly dysfunctional and cramped, restrict the use of industrial cranes, and fail to provide the working environment required for second line maintenance. 

Syncrolift upgrade project

This project will provide Fleet Maintenance Facility (FMF) CAPE SCOTT in Halifax with the capability to perform second-line maintenance on two vessels at the same time. That is, a surface warship or submarine on the Syncrolift and a submarine inside a permanent shore facility. The two parts of this project can be summarized as follows: 

Syncrolift Upgrade: This part of the project, expected to cost approximately $4 million, will upgrade the existing jetty’s electrical and mechanical mounts, which are required to support docking work periods on the Syncrolift. The project will also upgrade the Syncrolift’s five pairs of inshore winches, replacing associated support structures, transfer systems and the electrical control system. 

Permanent Submarine Maintenance Facility: This part of the project, expected to cost approximately $27 million, will see the construction of a purpose built, robust facility on the shore adjacent to the Syncrolift. The new maintenance facility will allow FMF CAPE SCOTT to perform second-line maintenance in a controlled environment, providing a more functional and safer working environment. 

Additional costs included in the overall project cost include design, project management, and taxes.

The department recently signed a contract for long-term in-service support (third-line maintenance) with the Canadian Submarine Management Group. Emergency repairs and second-line maintenance on the Atlantic fleet’s submarines will continue to be performed by FMF CAPE SCOTT.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Sep 2008)

News Release
Canada’s Government announces upgrade to the Fleet Maintenance Facilties at CFB Halifax
NR – 08.065 - September 6, 2008

HALIFAX, NS – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, announced today plans to upgrade the existing Syncrolift facility and construct a submarine second line maintenance facility at CFB Halifax. The overall cost of the project is estimated at approximately $47 million. 

“The Government is keeping its promise to provide the Navy with the tools it needs to maintain a modern, reliable fleet," said Minister MacKay. "The Department of National Defence is responsible for providing a high-readiness Naval Task Group. This upgraded Syncrolift and facility will contribute to maintaining navy vessels in an efficient and cost effective manner.” 

This Syncrolift Upgrade Project will provide Fleet Maintenance Facility CAPE SCOTT with the capability to perform second line maintenance on two vessels at the same time. The Syncrolift, a platform fitted with winches and powered by a motor to lift vessels in and out of the water, is designed to accommodate either a surface warship or submarine. In addition, the shore maintenance facility can accommodate a submarine. 

This project will upgrade the existing jetty’s electrical and mechanical mounts, upgrade the lift capacity and replace the transfer equipment of the Syncrolift, and construct a new permanent submarine second line maintenance facility with modern industrial equipment. These initiatives will accommodate DND’s current VICTORIA Class submarines, vessels that are wider and higher than the OBERON Class submarines that were used at the time the original maintenance facilities were built. 

- 30 -


----------



## Snakedoc (6 Sep 2008)

Hmmm... can anyone say pre-election spending spree?  Nonetheless, good for the CF.


----------



## Navy_Blue (9 Sep 2008)

The same thing happened last time and now we're not getting our JSS (might be for the best) and the coast gaurd is short 12 new ships.  These are thing that seem to pop up and get canceled shortly after.  Besides you can't work on the lift if the Subs are on it and they will be for a while.


----------

